# une heure que je ne l'ai vue



## gvergara

Salut:

Dans la phrase _Il y a tout près d'une heure que je ne l'ai vue, s'emporta Kenny_., l'absence de la particule _pas_ ne peut pas être considerée comme un _ne_ explétif. À moins que là il ne s'agisse d'une règle gramaticale que je connais pas, je suppose que l'auteur a voulu refléter le type de communication des jeunes (québecois(es)). Mais je voudrais savoir si cette omission (au lieu de l'omission de _ne_, ce qui est assez habituel dans la langue parlée quotidienne, d'après ce que je sais) est quelque chose de commun parmi les jeunes gens francophones. Merci d'avance

Gonzalo


----------



## BluesBoyJo

Dans la phrase que tu soumets :" il y a une heure que je ne l'ai vue ", l'absence du "pas" ne se veut aucunement, dans ce cas-ci du moins, un  reflet du language parlé. C'est contraire une forme littéraire, légèrement soutenue mais très commune.
En carricaturant un peu, un d'jeuns te dirais sans doute : " Ca fait une heur' qu'j'l'ai pas vu !".


----------



## gvergara

BluesBoyJo said:


> Dans la phrase que tu soumets :" il y a une heure que je ne l'ai vue ", l'absence du "pas" ne se veut aucunement, dans ce cas-ci du moins, un reflet du language parlé. C'est contraire une forme littéraire, légèrement soutenue mais très commune.
> En carricaturant un peu, un d'jeuns te dirais sans doute : " Ca fait une heur' qu'j'l'ai pas vu !".


C'est-à`dire, mon intuition s'est complètement trompée...... Bon, c'est comme ça qu'on apprend. Merci, au revoir

Gonzalo


----------



## Nicomon

BluesBoyJo said:


> En carricaturant un peu, un d'jeuns te dirais sans doute : " Ca fait une heur' qu'j'l'ai pas vu !".


 
Et je confirme qu'un jeune québécois dirait à peu près la même chose. _« Ça fait presqu'une heur' que j'l'ai pas vu!_ ». 
On a en effet plus tendance à éluder *ne *que *pas.* Ton exemple ne me semble pas « naturel ». Le Kenny de ton texte le dirait autrement, de vive voix.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Cette phrase me paraît tout à fait normale - comme l’énoncé “Je l’ai vue il y a tout près d’une heure”. Si on disait “Il y a tout près d'une heure que je ne l'ai pas vue”, on insiste sur une négation qui, sémantiquement, n’est pas vraiment nécessaire. Une phrase comme *“Elle est plus belle que je ne le pensais _pas_” est impossible, mais on peut parfaitement (enfin...) dire/écrire: “Je ne pensais _pas_ qu'elle soit [fût] aussi belle.”

Je dirais que le _ne_ explétif s’insère là où l’on renverse la phrase avec _que_, cf. “Voilà longtemps qu’on ne s’est rencontré!” = “On ne s’est pas rencontré depuis longtemps.”

Dans la langue parlée on renvoie souvent le _ne_ aux puristes de la langue... (J'espère que ceux-ci me soutiennent dans mon explication ci-dessus.) 
​


----------



## gvergara

Spectre scolaire said:


> Cette phrase me paraît tout à fait normale - comme l’énoncé “Je l’ai vue il y a tout près d’une heure”. Si on disait “Il y a tout près d'une heure que je ne l'ai pas vue”, on insiste sur une négation qui, sémantiquement, n’est pas vraiment nécessaire. Une phrase comme *“Elle est plus belle que je ne le pensais _pas_” est impossible, mais on peut parfaitement (enfin...) dire/écrire: “Je ne pensais _pas_ qu'elle soit [fût] aussi belle.”
> 
> Je dirais que le _ne_ explétif s’insère là où l’on renverse la phrase avec _que_, cf. “Voilà longtemps qu’on ne s’est rencontré!” = “On ne s’est pas rencontré depuis longtemps.”
> 
> Dans la langue parlée on renvoie souvent le _ne_ aux puristes de la langue... (J'espère que ceux-ci me soutiennent dans mon explication ci-dessus.)
> 
> ​


Merci, forers québecois

Gonzalo


----------



## Nicomon

> Spectre scolaire;2688855]Cette phrase me paraît tout à fait normale - comme l’énoncé “Je l’ai vue il y a tout près d’une heure”. Si on disait “Il y a tout près d'une heure que je ne l'ai pas vue”, on insiste sur une négation qui, sémantiquement, n’est pas vraiment nécessaire.


Tu as parfaitement raison. Mais je continue de penser qu'à l'oral - et même à l'écrit - cette formulation n'est pas usuelle. Enfin... pas au Québec. J'écrirais : Je ne l'ai pas vue depuis tout près d'une heure. Je n'aime pas l'inversion avec « que ». 



> Je dirais que le _ne_ explétif s’insère là où l’on renverse la phrase avec _que_, cf. “Voilà longtemps qu’on ne s’est rencontré!” = “On ne s’est pas rencontré depuis longtemps.”


Bien d'accord. Mais la deuxième solution me semble plus courante. C'est ce que je veux dire par « naturel »... bien que moins soutenu.


----------



## gvergara

Finalement, je suis parvenu à saisir ce _ne_ qui me gênait. Merci à tous

Gonzalo


----------



## itka

Juste pour rajouter une petite complication ! 

"Il y a tout près d'une heure que je ne l'ai vu".

Personne n'a relevé le _tout_. Est-ce que vous diriez cette phrase ? Ca me semble être encore une anomalie par rapport au standard. Chez moi, en tous cas, (sud-est France) c'est franchement une curiosité !

On dirait : "il y a près d'une heure que je ne l'ai vu" ou encore plus simplement "je ne l'ai pas vu depuis près d'une heure"... et en français _parlé_ : "je ne l'ai pas vu depuis au moins une heure".


----------



## Ploupinet

Tout à fait d'accord Itka ! Ce "tout" me paraît étrange


----------



## itka

Ploupinet said:


> Tout à fait d'accord Itka ! Ce "tout" me paraît étrange



Tu me rassures ! Je commençais à me demander si je ne voyais pas des erreurs partout où il n'y en avait pas !


----------



## gvergara

itka said:


> Tu me rassures ! Je commençais à me demander si je ne voyais pas des erreurs partout où il n'y en avait pas !


La seule conclusion que je peux tirer de vos réponses, c'est que j'ai peut-être pas fait le bon choix en choissisant le roman que je lis. Au fait, n'aurais-tu pas dire ...._ne voyait pas *d'*erreurs où..._. au lieu de _....ne voyait pas *des *erreurs où.._. Ou on peut utiliser _des _dans ce cas-là?. À tôt

Gonzalo


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> "Il y a tout près d'une heure que je ne l'ai vu".
> 
> Personne n'a relevé le _tout_. Est-ce que vous diriez cette phrase ?
> 
> On dirait : "il y a près d'une heure que je ne l'ai vu" ou encore plus simplement "je ne l'ai pas vu depuis près d'une heure"... et en français _parlé_ : "je ne l'ai pas vu depuis au moins une heure".


 
Je suis d'accord aussi.  Je ne dirais pas cette phrase, même en enlevant _tout_.  J'ai en quelque sorte relevé le _tout_ au post #4 (en québécois familier) en le remplaçant par _presqu'.  _J'ai oublié de l'enlever au # 7 (où j'insistais surtout sur la non inversion).  Je souligne toutefois que _au moins_ suggère une heure... et plus. Alors que (_tout) près_ signifie... un peu moins d'une heure.


----------



## itka

gvergara said:


> La seule conclusion que je peux tirer de vos réponses, c'est que j'ai peut-être pas fait le bon choix en choisisant le roman que je lis.
> Au fait, n'aurais-tu pas dû dire ...._ne voyais pas *d'*erreurs où..._. au lieu de _....ne voyais pas *des *erreurs où.._. Ou on peut utiliser _des _dans ce cas-là?. À bientôt



Ben... oui, on peut. 
Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, d'ailleurs...  C'est tout-à-fait contraire à la règle... et pourtant, je t'assure que c'est correct... 
Je ne dois pas avoir l'esprit très lucide, ce soir !  Je ne trouve pas d'explication...

S'il n'y a pas de complément, je suis obligée de dire : 
je ne vois pas d'erreurs.
je n'achète pas de livres.

Mais si je continue ma phrase : 
Je ne vois pas des erreurs là où il n'y en a pas.
Je n'achète pas des livres qui traitent de ce sujet.

... Hum ! Oui... C'est une règle que j'ai souvent oubliée d'expliquer... 

A la forme négative, deux cas peuvent se présenter :
- la négation est totale, absolue. On peut la remplacer par aucun ---> _du,_ _de la,des_ deviennent *de,* 
- la négation ne porte que sur une partie des "objets" ---> l'article reste inchangé.

Exemples :
Je bois du vin. Je ne bois pas de vin (pas du tout, aucun vin, jamais)
Je ne bois pas du vin de ce producteur (des autres, oui, mais pas de celui-là)

J'ai amassé des millions d'euros. Je n'ai pas amassé de millions d'euros.
"Je n'ai pas amassé des millions d'euros pour envoyer mon unique héritier se faire casser la tête en Afrique !" (exemple cité par Grevisse, § 332, 9e édition)

Qui a dit que les règles étaient faites pour avoir des exceptions ?


----------



## itka

Nicomon said:


> Je souligne toutefois que _au moins_ suggère une heure... et plus. Alors que (_tout) près_ signifie... un peu moins d'une heure.



Tu as raison, Nicomon, d'ailleurs, j'ai noté que bien que Québécoise, tu parles la même langue que moi  !


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Tu as raison, Nicomon, d'ailleurs, j'ai noté que bien que Québécoise, tu parles la même langue que moi  !


 
Il ne faut pas confondre « joual » et « québécois ». Disons que je parle... français... avec l'accent québécois (mais sans les diphtongues).


----------



## gvergara

itka said:


> Ben... oui, on peut.
> Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, d'ailleurs...  C'est tout-à-fait contraire à la règle... et pourtant, je t'assure que c'est correct...
> Je ne dois pas avoir l'esprit très lucide, ce soir !  Je ne trouve pas d'explication...
> 
> S'il n'y a pas de complément, je suis obligée de dire :
> je ne vois pas d'erreurs.
> je n'achète pas de livres.
> 
> Mais si je continue ma phrase :
> Je ne vois pas des erreurs là où il n'y en a pas.
> Je n'achète pas des livres qui traitent de ce sujet.
> 
> ... Hum ! Oui... C'est une règle que j'ai souvent oubliée d'expliquer...
> 
> A la forme négative, deux cas peuvent se présenter :
> - la négation est totale, absolue. On peut la remplacer par aucun ---> _du,_ _de la,des_ deviennent *de,*
> - la négation ne porte que sur une partie des "objets" ---> l'article reste inchangé.
> 
> Exemples :
> Je bois du vin. Je ne bois pas de vin (pas du tout, aucun vin, jamais)
> Je ne bois pas du vin de ce producteur (des autres, oui, mais pas de celui-là)
> 
> J'ai amassé des millions d'euros. Je n'ai pas amassé de millions d'euros.
> "Je n'ai pas amassé des millions d'euros pour envoyer mon unique héritier se faire casser la tête en Afrique !" (exemple cité par Grevisse, § 332, 9e édition)
> 
> Qui a dit que les règles étaient faites pour avoir des exceptions ?


Encore un trésor...... Puis on me félicite, moi, pour ma participation sur ce forum, mais c'est les forer(e)s comme toi qui faites que ce forum soit quelque chose d'aussi formidable . Merci bien d'avoir pris le temps de rédiger une si longue réponse, bien que je doive encore la digérer.... j'étais pas préparé à recevoir une telle gifle grammaticale.   À tôt

Gonzalo


----------



## Ploupinet

Hmmmmm... Là, j'ai quelques doutes !





itka said:


> Ben... oui, on peut.
> Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, d'ailleurs...  C'est tout-à-fait contraire à la règle... et pourtant, je t'assure que c'est correct...
> Je ne dois pas avoir l'esprit très lucide, ce soir !  Je ne trouve pas d'explication...
> 
> S'il n'y a pas de complément, je suis obligée de dire :
> je ne vois pas d'erreurs. Ne serait-ce pas plutôt "je ne vois pas d'erreur", sans "s" ?
> je n'achète pas de livres. Même chose ?
> 
> Mais si je continue ma phrase :
> Je ne vois pas des erreurs là où il n'y en a pas. Ces phrases me paraissent fausses...  Je dirais "d'erreurs" et "de livres" : ok pour le pluriel sur les phrases poursuivies, mais pas pour le "des" ! Un indéfini me paraît nécessaire ici
> Je n'achète pas des livres qui traitent de ce sujet.
> 
> ... Hum ! Oui... C'est une règle que j'ai souvent oublié*e* d'expliquer... Un "e" en trop, non ? (Rien à voir avec le sujet, je sais )
> 
> A la forme négative, deux cas peuvent se présenter :
> - la négation est totale, absolue. On peut la remplacer par aucun ---> _du,_ _de la,des_ deviennent *de,*
> - la négation ne porte que sur une partie des "objets" ---> l'article reste inchangé.
> 
> Exemples :
> Je bois du vin. Je ne bois pas de vin (pas du tout, aucun vin, jamais)
> Je ne bois pas du vin de ce producteur (des autres, oui, mais pas de celui-là) Là, je dirais "Je ne bois pas* le *vin de ce producteur"... ^^
> 
> J'ai amassé des millions d'euros. Je n'ai pas amassé de millions d'euros.
> "Je n'ai pas amassé des millions d'euros pour envoyer mon unique héritier se faire casser la tête en Afrique !" (exemple cité par Grevisse, § 332, 9e édition) Et c'est là que je décroche... Ici, très clairement, il faut "des"  Mon explication à cela : tu as raison sur les deux cas de la forme négative , mais... Je trouve toujours la première phrase bizarre
> 
> Qui a dit que les règles étaient faites pour avoir des exceptions ?


En fait, je pense que je n'ai pas bien compris cette histoire de négation partielle/totale...


----------



## Nicomon

Pour ce qui est de "pas de"... tout dépend du sens qu'on veut donner. Le pluriel est facultatif, mais non fautif. Pour en savoir plus 

Je dirais aussi « *d'*erreurs » et « *de* livres ». « *Des »* n'est peut-être pas fautif (la règle est un peu "floue") mais dans le doute... je m'abstiendrais. 
De dans une phrase négative

Par contre « je ne bois pas *du* vin de ce producteur » ne me gêne pas. C'est comme « je ne bois pas *de *ce vin là. »


----------



## raphaelenka

... Hum ! Oui... C'est une règle que j'ai souvent oublié*e* d'expliquer... Un "e" en trop, non ? (Rien à voir avec le sujet, je sais )

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, lorsqu'il y a un infinitif après le participe passé, il faut regarder si le verbe est actif ou non: en l'occurrence , la règle est expliquée donc actif. Comme le COD est placé avant le verbe, il faut accorder. 

J'ai souvent oublié d'expliquer quoi? Une règle donc accord.



Exemples :
Je bois du vin. Je ne bois pas de vin (pas du tout, aucun vin, jamais)
Je ne bois pas du vin de ce producteur (des autres, oui, mais pas de celui-là) Là, je dirais "Je ne bois pas* le *vin de ce producteur"... ^^

Je dirais que les deux phrases sont possibles mais le sens change: je ne bois pas le vin de ce producteur (sens général, je ne le bois jamais jamais)
Je ne bois pas du vin de ce producteur (partitif, une partie d'un tout, c'est-à-dire que je ne bois pas du vin de ce producteur cette année mais l'année prochaine si son vin est meilleur, je le boirai.

J'attends vos réactions


----------



## itka

Ouh ! Je ne pensais pas soulever une telle tempête ! 

1° Alors, pour "oublier", tu as raison, Ploup, j'ai mis un "e" de trop...Désolée ! Que voulez-vous ? Je suis une humaine, pas un robot !  (D'ailleurs, vous trouverez sûrement d'autres erreurs, en cherchant).

2° Le pluriel de "erreurs" et "livres" : il est facultatif et dépend du sens. Je cherche plutôt des erreurs qu'une erreur (ou que *de l'erreur) et même si je n'en trouve pas, il est plus "logique" à ce moment de mettre le pluriel.

3° les déterminants à la forme négative : mes exemples paraissent peut-être un peu "tirés par les cheveux" parce que, justement, ce sont des exemples, fabriqués en vitesse pour l'occasion. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'ai recopié in extenso celui de Grevisse, plus long mais plus "naturel".

Regardez le lien que donne Nicomon : l'explication est bien plus simple et meilleure que la mienne.

Ploup, quand tu dis : _je ne bois pas le vin de ce producteur_, ta phrase est plus "normale" que la mienne, mais tu mets un déterminant défini. Si je choisis d'y mettre un partitif (n'ayant pas l'intention de boire tout le vin du producteur, mais seulement une petite partie) je suis obligée de mettre "du". C'est exactement ce que dit Raphaelenka.

Je crois que ce qui nous paraît bizarre, c'est qu'on a tendance à employer autant que possible le déterminant défini pour ne pas trancher. Si je dis : je bois le vin de ce producteur, en fait, vous ne comprendrez pas que je parle de tout le vin (hipss !) mais bien d'un petit verre.

Convaincu, Ploup ? Ah, c'est que je ne suis pas *du* bois dont on fait les pipes, moi  !


----------



## Nicomon

raphaelenka said:


> ... Hum ! Oui... C'est une règle que j'ai souvent oublié*e* d'expliquer... Un "e" en trop, non ? (Rien à voir avec le sujet, je sais )
> J'ai souvent oublié d'expliquer quoi? Une règle donc accord.


 
Euh... non. Ploupinet a raison. C'est j'ai oublié quoi? d'expliquer. La règle ne fait pas l'action d'expliquer. Sans accord. 

Ici (mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas) oubliée s'accorderait s'il n'y avait *pas *de verbe à l'infinitif qui suit. J'ai oublié quoi? une règle. 

Participe passé suivi d'un infinitif


Edit: je n'avais pas lu la réponse d'Itka


----------



## raphaelenka

toutes mes excuses.... j'ai un mal fou à mémoriser cette règle...


----------



## Ploupinet

itka said:


> Convaincu, Ploup ? Ah, c'est que je ne suis pas *du* bois dont on fait les pipes, moi  !


Convaincu, et content d'avoir compris surtout, merci !


----------

